# Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit



## Stachel-Ritter (22. April 2015)

Hi habe mal ne frage habe heute gelesen das es eine Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit gibt in Bayern, gibt es die auch in Brandenburg an der Havel ?

Ich danke schon mal im voraus für eure Antworten|rolleyes​


----------



## Riesenangler (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit*

Nicht das ich wüsste.  Den Fischereischein gibt es auf Lebenszeit.  Denn wie will man denn die zu erwartende Lebenszeit abrechnen? Der eine beißt früher ins Gras, der andere Später. Schon von dem Standpunkt aus gesehen ist das nicht Machbar. Und ich kann mir auch nicht Vorstellen das es in Bayern so etwas gibt. Obwohl man von diesem Völkchen ja mittlerweile so einiges Gewohnt ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit*

Bei uns in BW steht auch "Lebenslang" auf dem Fischereischein, was allerdings eine glatte Lüge ist, da weiterhin jährlich Fischereiabgabe erhoben wird.
Genau wie die amtlichen Verwaltungsgebühren, die auch jedesmal aufs neue fällig sind!
Als dieser eingeführt wurde, musste ich meinen Alten hergeben und bekam dafür einen Neuen, natürlich brauchte es auch ein neues Passfoto für weitere 15 €, damit dieses Zauberwort irgendwo klein drauf steht!
Absolute verarsche und wie so häufig behördliche Geldmacherei!

Jürgen


----------



## Stachel-Ritter (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit*

das mit dem fischereischein weis ich ja den hab ich ja auf Lebenszeit und hier der beweis das es in bayern sowas gibt

http://www.lfvbayern.de/gesetzl-bestimmungen/fischereischein/


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit*

Lebenslangen Schein gibts auch in B-W, da musste aber die Fischereiabgabe trotzdem jedes Jahr (bzw. für je 10 Jahre) bezahlen, damit der auch gültig ist..


----------



## Riesenangler (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit*

Verwechselt du da nicht was? Wenn du einen Führerschein machst ist der ja auch erst einmal dein Leben lang gültig.  Ein eigenes KFZ darfst du dann aber doch auch nur Fahren wenn du alles dafür Notwendige erledigt hast und alles Bezahlt hast, wie Versicherungen und und Steuer. 
Der Fischereischein ist doch nur der Nachweis das du die Fischereiprüfung mit Erfolg bestanden hast. Und damit Grundsätzlich berechtigt bist, nach Zahlung aller anderen notwendigen Kosten (Karten und Abgaben) angeln zu dürfen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit*

Hi



Riesenangler schrieb:


> kann mir auch nicht Vorstellen das es in Bayern so etwas gibt. Obwohl man von diesem Völkchen ja mittlerweile so einiges Gewohnt ist.



Richtig! 
Du kannst nicht nur "Einiges" erwarten - nein, Du kannst vor allem "Großes" erwarten. 
Und weil das so ist, gibt´s tatsächlich die Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit (ist ein statistischer Durchschnittswert der Lebenserwartung).

Servus
Fischer am Inn
(völlig übergeschnappt)


----------



## Riesenangler (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit*

Ich habe die Tabelle eben gelesen. Hätte nicht gedacht, das es so etwas wirklich gibt. 
Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Conchoolio (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit*

Hi,

als stolzer Besitzer eines Fischerischeins auf Lebenszeit kann ich euch versprechen, das gibt es bei uns in Bayern. Ist aufgeschlüsselt nach Jahrgang. ich habe als 25 jähriger so ca. 280€ bezahlt und habe dafür auf immer Ruhe vorm Amt! Das ist echter Luxus!


----------



## Stachel-Ritter (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich habe die Tabelle eben gelesen. Hätte nicht gedacht, das es so etwas wirklich gibt.
> Wieder was gelernt.



sag ich ja

aber es will ja kaum einer dran glauben das es sowas gibt


----------



## Justsu (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit*

In Niedersachsen müsste man leben! :q


----------



## labralehn (22. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit*



Stachel-Ritter schrieb:


> Hi habe mal ne frage habe heute gelesen das es eine Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit gibt in Bayern, gibt es die auch in Brandenburg an der Havel ?
> 
> Ich danke schon mal im voraus für eure Antworten|rolleyes​



Gibt es bisher nur in Bayern.


----------



## Locke4865 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit*

In Sachsen haben sie das ganz abgeschafft mit der Fischereiabgabe  mußt jetzt wo die gibt  (Bundesländer)nachzahlen
mein FS ist auch lebenslang gültig mit Fischereiabgabe :vik:
hab den vor der Abschaffung geholt der Unterschied sind 180€ heut damals |bigeyes


----------



## labralehn (23. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> In Sachsen haben sie das ganz abgeschafft mit der Fischereiabgabe  mußt jetzt wo die gibt  (Bundesländer)nachzahlen
> :vik:*mein FS ist auch lebenslang gültig mit Fischereiabgabe*
> hab den vor der Abschaffung geholt der Unterschied sind 180€ heut damals |bigeyes



Zahlst Du keine Fischereiabgabe mehr, dann ist Dein Fischereischein zwar lebenslang gültig aber *ohne Fischereiabgabe,* da die ja bei euch nicht bezahlt wird.


Das was Du da geschrieben hast stimmt aber so nicht 



> mein FS ist auch lebenslang gültig *mit Fischereiabgabe*


----------



## Locke4865 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit*

Doch in Sachsen wurde die Abgabe mit einenmal entrichtet
und später ganz abgeschaft
ein zusätzliches Markensystem wie z.B in Bayern gab´s net
deshalb hab ich ja noch 214€ gelöhnt und nicht wie jetzt 34€


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit*

Da viele Landesverbände in der Fischereiabgabe nur ein zusätzliches Mittel zur eigenen Finanzierung sehen (zusätzlich zu dem, was sie eh schon von ihren organisierten Angelfischern abzocken) und das seltenst direkt für Angler oder das Angeln eingesetzt wird, sondern oft um z. B. über Prestige- und Naturschutzprojekte (Lachsprogramme etc.) die Verbandsbiologen bezahlt werden sollen, stehe ich grundsätzlich der Fischereiabgabe skeptisch gegenüber. 

Vor allem wenn wie in Bayern oder S-H z. B. auch die Verbanditen selber mit die Vergabe der Fischgereiabgabe bestimmen und regeln (und schon dafür sorgen, dass die nicht in "falsche" Hände wie konkurierende LV kommen)..

Interessant ist da, das es da große Unterschiede gibt:
Einer der mit preiswertesten Verbände mit vielen Biologen und großem Leistungsspektrum ist der aus Niedersachsen - und da gibts keine Fischereiabgabe...

Und die Landesregierungen könnten trotzdem in ihren Augen förderungswürdige Projekte fördern - ohne Fischereiabgabe - aus Steuermitteln.

Würde die Fischereiabgabe abgeschafft, müssten sich die Verbände mehr an Anglern und dem Angeln orientieren, um ihre Kohle zu bekommen, die sie bisher leistungslos über die Abgabe abgreifen konnten..

Würde mir gefallen......................

Fakt ist:
Wie beim Angeln allgemein gibts halt 16 Bundesländer, 16 Fischereigesetze, 16 Verordnungen - und 16 Regelungen zur Fischereiabgabe.

Und somit ist alles wieder nur im jeweiligen Einzelfall betrachtbar..


----------



## tomsen83 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit*

Mal konkret zu Brandenburg:
Die Fischereiabgabemarke kann für die Laufzeit von einem oder fünf Jahren erworben werden. Mehr geht nicht. Die Kosten dafür:
02,50 Euro - Friedfischfang 1 Kalenderjahr Kinder und Jugendliche vom 8. - 18. Jahren
12,00 Euro - Friedfischfang 1 Kalenderjahr Erwachsene
40,00 Euro - Friedfischfang 5 Kalenderjahre Erwachsene
12,00 Euro - Raub- und Friedfischfang mit Fischereischein für 1 Kalenderjahr
40,00 Euro - Raub- und Friedfischfang mit Fischereischein für 5 Kalenderjahre

Mehr Info hier: 
http://vv.potsdam.de/vv/produkte/173010100000003737.php#tab-infos


----------



## BERND2000 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit*



Justsu schrieb:


> In Niedersachsen müsste man leben! :q


 
 Hat aber auch Nachteile.
 Wenn Fische besetzt werden zahlen es die Angler selbst.
 Wenn überhaupt was am Wasser gemacht wird, dann fast nur durch Angler.
 Da hat das Land die Verantwortung den Anglern übertragen und beobachtet mehr als selbst zu wirken.

 Wer freie Gewässer sucht und nicht im Meer fischen möchte, wird das Angeln in Niedersachsen nicht so mögen.#h


----------



## strignatz (23. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Mal konkret zu Brandenburg:
> Die Fischereiabgabemarke kann für die Laufzeit von einem oder fünf Jahren erworben werden. Mehr geht nicht. Die Kosten dafür:
> 02,50 Euro - Friedfischfang 1 Kalenderjahr Kinder und Jugendliche vom 8. - 18. Jahren
> 12,00 Euro - Friedfischfang 1 Kalenderjahr Erwachsene
> ...


Muss man bei euch dann zwei Tickets lösen, wenn man beide Arten beangeln möchte?


----------



## Vanner (23. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit*

Nee, warum? Für 12/40€ kannst du doch Raub- und Friedfische angeln, vorausgesetzt man hat den Fischereischein A.


----------



## strignatz (23. April 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit*

Raub und Friedfisch... Hab ich doch glatt überlesen. 

Hab nichts gesagt


----------



## sbho (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit*



Stachel-Ritter schrieb:


> sag ich ja
> 
> aber es will ja kaum einer dran glauben das es sowas gibt



und wenn du dann aus Bayern weg in ein anderes Bundesland ziehst gilt der nicht mehr....

das ist doch das größte !!! |evil:


----------



## sbho (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da viele Landesverbände in der Fischereiabgabe nur ein zusätzliches Mittel zur eigenen Finanzierung sehen (zusätzlich zu dem, was sie eh schon von ihren organisierten Angelfischern abzocken) und das seltenst direkt für Angler oder das Angeln eingesetzt wird, sondern oft um z. B. über Prestige- und Naturschutzprojekte (Lachsprogramme etc.) die Verbandsbiologen bezahlt werden sollen, stehe ich grundsätzlich der Fischereiabgabe skeptisch gegenüber.
> 
> Vor allem wenn wie in Bayern oder S-H z. B. auch die Verbanditen selber mit die Vergabe der Fischgereiabgabe bestimmen und regeln (und schon dafür sorgen, dass die nicht in "falsche" Hände wie konkurierende LV kommen)..
> 
> ...



ist ja fast wie Kirchensteuer, auf zur "Freikirche"
  Angeln...


----------



## Andal (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit*

Dann bist du den Rest deiner Zeit eben ein "Gastangler". Der Schein ist ja in Ordnung und einen Perso wollte noch nie einer dazu sehen.


----------

